

Ask HN: What is a solid % for newsletter signup? - matdwyer

On standard site (small business/web app/etc), what would be a good % for newsletter signup?<p>What about when offering a discount code?<p>Does HN have any past experiences they could chip in?
======
matdwyer
Some of my stats from one of my sites...

215 subscribers/7,086 visitors (3%)

With offering a discount code. Is a "one time only" offer as well, that is
presented BEFORE they see any content of the site or prices.

Interesting enough, almost everyone who goes onto the mailing list ends up
purchasing.

